# 521 Repower



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I recently repowered my 1987 521 with a Predator engine. I used the stock Toro pulley and belts. But to change the belts I actually have to remove the engine. Anyone know what size belts I need to get to make this work? I'd like to keep the stock Toro pulley if possible.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you would ask this before I change my belts, won't get it done until sometime next week cause I'm heading to mcarthur, oh in a few hours


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I have the part numbers for the stock belts. The problem is I can't change them unless I remove the engine. I don't know if I should go up 1 size to make them work without having to remove the engine


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if the pulleys are the correct size already going up one size might be too long of a belt


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't see why you need to remove the engine to change the belts. My Toro 3521 wasn't like that. With the engine off you can normally slip a screwdriver between the pulley and belt and pull the recoil over to roll the belt off. Just make sure the engine is off and also maybe pull the spark plug wire.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Did you repower your 3521 with a predator,stock pulleys,stock belts?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I used a 6.5 Greyhound and used the original belts and pulley.


----------

